# Interesting lure making video



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

I stumbled upon this on YouTube and thought it was worth sharing. This guy shows how he makes a lipless bait out of lexan and a diet coke can. It stirred some ideas in my head as to different versions of the same overall concept. 
And I like how he never says a word and lets the video speak for itself with random time lapse shots. It's 11 and a half minutes long.


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

That was cool, thanks for sharing!!


----------



## BassBoss (Mar 5, 2011)

Im trying to make some tonight, will post results...

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

I've seen baits made from Lexan but this was unusual. Curious to see what action it has. Looking forward to seeing what you come up with.


----------



## BigFoot158 (Jan 14, 2012)

I seen that months ago.. just wasnt interested in trying it. I had other plans.


----------



## BassBoss (Mar 5, 2011)

I at the moment do not have the tools to make them very precisely. Ive made some rough models, no winners yet.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## BassBoss (Mar 5, 2011)

I made a save... i made one very crudely







so i had the idea for night fishing these with mini glowsticks (thats why there are holes) im going to make custom sized capsules and fill them myself....(with safety gear) and they will be very night fishable.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Great idea, BassBoss. Please start a thread and share your tests etc.

But be careful. This is how a lifelong addiction to lure building begins.


----------

